# Christian Hendon Soundust video - Dissapeared?



## Harry (Dec 19, 2022)

I was watching recently a CH video I believe titled something with Soundust... just some days ago. I went back to it as he was also discussing his layering technique for SCS and Albion Neo ... but I don't see it anywhere on his channel.
Anyone else seen this or can I have dreamt it?! And is it still to be found somewhere?


----------



## Harry (Dec 19, 2022)

Oh... I think its this one :  - just a different title.


----------



## Harry (Dec 19, 2022)

Anyway, its kind of a touch amusing, ironic if you will, how CH is telling us how to manage with stuff we have already got, rather than buy new stuff


----------



## pete_crum (Dec 19, 2022)

Harry said:


> Anyway, its kind of a touch amusing, ironic if you will, how CH is telling us how to manage with stuff we have already got, rather than buy new stuff


Maybe it was "manage with stuff you got today." Then get some more tomorrow.


----------

